# [Amsn] No me arranca, Problemas con tk (cerrado)

## darkelphos

Hola, el otro dia actualice las Xorg a las 7.0, segui la guia de migracion y todo me va bien, excepto las dichosas tk, toda aplicacion que requiere de ella, en mi caso amsn, he buscado otro messenger alternativo que vaya con proxy y nada, y siempre que está basado en tk no funciona. 

Os dejo la salida. 

```

balzac@Samsung ~ $ amsn

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"

Error in startup script: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"

    (default value for "-highlightcolor" in widget ".")

    invoked from within

"load /usr/lib/tk8.4/../libtk8.4.so Tk"

    ("package ifneeded" script)

    invoked from within

"package require Tk"

    (file "/usr/bin/amsn" line 46)

```

Como se que lo vais a preguntar ya he remergido tk y tlc.

Un saludo y gracias  :Wink: [/code]

----------

## jmp_

Instalaste amsn a mano o mediante Portage ?

Has comprobado que las librerias estan donde deben estar y las referencias a las mismas ? quizás no se haya actualizado correctamente tk/tcl.

Intenta borrar absolutamente todo lo que haya de tk/tcl/amsn y luego haces "unmerge" e intentas de nuevo, quizás te ayude.

Creo que otros compañeros te darán información más interesante al respecto probablemente.

----------

## darkelphos

Gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida jejeje, si son las 4 de la mañana.. :Razz: 

Instale mediante portage (emerge) como todo lo de mi pc  :Wink: , excepto cedega.

Respecto a lo que me dijiste de borrar lo que he hecho es borrar todos los directorios de la instalacion a mano. Y luego emerge -C tk tcl, y he vuelto a emerge. Con el mismo resultado.

Un saludo.

----------

## jmp_

Pueden las USE flags haber tenido algo que ver con todo esto que te ocurre ? compruébalo.

saludos.

----------

## darkelphos

no creo, ya que tengo las mismas uses que antes de actualizar, el amsn,antes iba y ahora no. Es mu raro  :Sad: 

----------

## artic

Hola,de todas formas mientras no solucionas puedes usar gaim,la 2.0 beta1 ,va bien ,las dos no demasiado.Me gusta mas que amsn,y es mas potente.

Salu2

----------

## artic

Por cierto yo uso xorg 7.0 y sin problemas con el amsn.

salu2

----------

## alexlm78

Poruqe no usas Pebrot, esta de lujo, si te gusta el modo consola, pero tiene casi todo  lo que tiene amsn, solo que no se traba con los archivos que me envian.

Ahora tambien tengo amsn instalado con Xorg7, pero en AMD64, y va bien.

Por cierto 

```
# emerge pebrot
```

y con lo de amsn porque no intentas hacerlo a piecito, a lo mejor te funciona.

Saluditos.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

El error es de Xorg... a mi tmb me lo dio... y cuando actualice la version (te estoy hablando de hace poko mas de 10 meses) se me resolvio con un etc-update ; env-update ;source /etc/profile. Despues de eso... reinstala tcl/tk y amsn.

----------

## artic

Hombre al actualizar amsn aveces hay que borrar el .amsn del home,pq parece ser que se lia.

Prueba a ver....

----------

## darkelphos

jooo, he probado todo lo que habeis comentado. Parece ser que es un bug de tk/tlc con el kernel 2.6 lo dicen en su pagina web.

Asi que a esperar que lo solucionen. Lo que me molesta es que con el kernel 2.6-13 me iba bien y con el 2.6.15 no.

Un saludo y gracias por las respuesta.

Doi por cerrado el team ya que es un bug.

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## artic

Yo uso el kernel 2.6.15-r2 donde gracias a dios han arreglado algunos problemas.Y el amsn va bien.

Sigo pensando que prefiero gaim.

----------

## darkelphos

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> jooo, he probado todo lo que habeis comentado. Parece ser que es un bug de tk/tlc con el kernel 2.6 lo dicen en su pagina web.
> 
> Asi que a esperar que lo solucionen. Lo que me molesta es que con el kernel 2.6-13 me iba bien y con el 2.6.15 no.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por las respuesta.
> ...

 

Edito: por que he puesto team??? XDDD Queria decir post ... Estaria pensando en el guildwars, LOL

Reedito: y encima me equivoco y le doi a citar.. :Sad:  que mal XD

----------

